# Bicentennial Stingray



## STIKSHIFTER (Jun 28, 2018)

*Finished this restoration just in time for the 4th of July Parade 


 

 

 

 

 *


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jun 28, 2018)

Nice. Love that Huret.


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 29, 2018)

nice!


----------



## Jesse57nomad (Jun 30, 2018)

Look very very good ❤️


----------



## Vintagedad (Jul 3, 2018)

Wow Very very nice!


----------



## schwinnray (Jul 16, 2018)

was the red head badge a option


----------



## Nashman (Jul 16, 2018)

STIKSHIFTER said:


> *Finished this restoration just in time for the 4th of July Parade View attachment 831051View attachment 831052View attachment 831053View attachment 831054View attachment 831055*



Killer cool bike!!  Nice job!!


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Jul 18, 2018)

schwinnray said:


> was the red head badge a option



Nope.  Just a personal preference.  Thanks.


----------

